# Would you buy a book from this man?



## Pyan (Jan 21, 2006)

I've just started reading _Gardens of the Moon_ by Steven Erikson, and am finding it a bit hard to get into, due mainly to the assumption that I already know the "rules of the universe".​Can anyone reassure me that the series is worth persisting with? I'd go to the Authors section, but a lot of posts in there are full of unannounced spoilers, and I don't want to know anything ahead of time if I'm going to invest in the whole series .
Comments please - thanks in advance.


----------



## HieroGlyph (Jan 21, 2006)

If you tell us what you like to read, from what you have read and a little about why you like what youve read, a few good folks here would be more certain of helping to answer ...

[Edit: following lines contain SOMETHING about the books, so skip this paragraph if you dont want to know absolutely ANYTHING about his books, ok]
Erikson is a little different. This new world is a huge place. 'Mages' of very different types. Warriors of alsorts. Armies, sergeants, generals, emperors, leaders aplently and on all sides (and Ive yet to figures out who's a 'loser' - I even 'like' the enemies...).

Remember, though, that the series wont be finished till maybe 2010 (trying to be realistic).

I am a big fan. Know my bias.

If you like to read, I say read on.
And always: enjoy!

HG


----------



## murphy (Jan 21, 2006)

It will all come together by the end of the book.  I loved this series, but then I also like GRRM, Robert Jordan, David Drake's Hammers Slammer.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Jan 21, 2006)

pyanfaruk said:
			
		

> I've just started reading _Gardens of the Moon_ by Steven Erikson, and am finding it a bit hard to get into, due mainly to the assumption that I already know the "rules of the universe".​
> 
> Can anyone reassure me that the series is worth persisting with? I'd go to the Authors section, but a lot of posts in there are full of unannounced spoilers, and I don't want to know anything ahead of time if I'm going to invest in the whole series .
> Comments please - thanks in advance.


 
Ok I just finished reading the 5th book in this excellent series and I have to say that it was quite likely the best fantasy I have read to date. It just gets better and better with each book, and Erikson writes very fast for such a complex storyline so we don't have to wait 4+ years like in Martin's A Song of Ice and Fire for each new book.

Gardens of the Moon is the setup book and consequently its a bit harder to read then the rest but no way would I say its not worth your time. If you enjoy the fantasy genre I can't imagine how you could not like this series it just gets better with age "like a fine wine" as Gollum once told me!

I envy you just starting this series, I truely do.

Rahl

PS: The Bonehunters book 6 due out March 1, 2006


----------



## GOLLUM (Jan 21, 2006)

Don't stress, this is a common observation by the majority of readers of this EPIC series. YES it's not easy to get into intially but by the end of the book most of the loose threads are tied up and as Rahl says the series gets better with every book. For me the fact that Erikson throws you into the deep end and asks you to sink or swim appeals to me but I appreciate it won't to everyone. 
In short stick with it because you're not alone and it's certainly worth the investment. My favourite fanatsy series ever.


----------



## HieroGlyph (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, dont ask Gollum! If I am bias... Well... er, Gollum lead me here anyway sooooo, I'm one of those unwilling Malazan 'disciples'...

Like I say: bias.

Pyanfaruk... have they returned? Or been lead astray? ...... Its rather quiet


----------



## nixie (Jan 21, 2006)

How can you be a unwilling disciple of the Malazan You have to embrace it with open arms.
I still can't understand the confusing people have with Gardens of the Moon... I enjoyed been throwing in at the deep end and piecing together the threads,they are all  tied up nicely at the end


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jan 22, 2006)

Yeah, the first book is hard to get into, that seems to be the general consensus. But it's worth the effort, theres no doubt of that Personally, like nixie, I enjoyed being thrown into the action straight away...


----------



## HieroGlyph (Jan 22, 2006)

nixie said:
			
		

> How can you be a unwilling disciple of the Malazan ...


 
Heh, unwilling in that I'm pulled along so strongly its almost painful 




[Note: pulled does not equate to pushed! Its voluntarily involuntary!!!]


----------



## Pyan (Jan 23, 2006)

Well... the ayes have it, unopposed.
I'm almost at the end of GOOM now, and, yes, it's all coming together. That's goodbye to all the book tokens I got for Christmas, anyway.



> If you tell us what you like to read, from what you have read and a little about why you like what youve read, a few good folks here would be more certain of helping to answer ...


 
Yes, HieroGlyph, sorry, I can see that may have been useful 

The list starts with C.S.Lewis, JRRT, Frank Herbert, John Wyndham, Asimov, A C Clarke, etc, and progresses via just about everyone else( Pratchett, May, EE"Doc" Smith, Feist, Gemmell, Tom Holt, Modesitt, Heinlein, and especially Cherryh and Bujold ) to GRRM (who I've only just found) and now Erikson. I'll try most authors at least once, (even Anne McCaffrey ) but in this case, knowing that there are at least 5 books in the series, I just wanted to know that I wasn't going to be as disappointed as I was in _The Wheel of Time_, where the plot lost out to the wordcount.

Thanx to all that answered. You may not hear from me again for some time - I have reading to do...


----------



## HieroGlyph (Jan 23, 2006)

Very appreciative list, PyanfarUK.

And I'm sure a good few of us will let you know we dont think its a WoT!

Me? Nothing like WoT at all...


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Jan 23, 2006)

Well to befair to WoT, Knife of Dreams did seem to redeem that series some what. In fact I would say I really did enjoy that book and I am now looking forward to book 12. I don't think I want to miss the end of this very good story or maybe its just that I have not stepped off yet so why not stay the ride to the conclusion? Jordan's books take up nearly an entire shelf of one of my bookcases and I like that fact. The Malazan story is more to my liking but I got a lot of enjoyment from WoT as well.

Rahl


----------



## HieroGlyph (Jan 23, 2006)

If the question was:

Would I buy a book of Jordan's or a book of Erikson's?

...Well, I've _bought_ more books Jordan's than I have of Erikson's. To-date.

Allow me to roll back the Wheel of Time...

And I would probably do the same 

But!

That is because Erikson has fewer books out. So the question changes, yet again... muhahaaaa!!!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jan 23, 2006)

Well, I've got nine erikson books, and ten Jordan. So it aint such a difference


----------



## Pyan (Jan 25, 2006)

Doing a quick count, the single most-bought-author on my shelves is Terry Pratchett, with thirty-seven books. Mind you, the rate the man turns them out....... 
If only GRRM could write at that speed, while keeping the quality!


----------



## HieroGlyph (Jan 25, 2006)

Then imagine if each 'book' of Pratchett's was a tome like Erikson's and Martin's!...


----------



## genisis2 (Feb 19, 2006)

GOLLUM said:
			
		

> Don't stress, this is a common observation by the majority of readers of this EPIC series. YES it's not easy to get into intially but by the end of the book most of the loose threads are tied up and as Rahl says the series gets better with every book. For me the fact that Erikson throws you into the deep end and asks you to sink or swim appeals to me but I appreciate it won't to everyone.
> In short stick with it because you're not alone and it's certainly worth the investment. My favourite fanatsy series ever.


GOLLUM I couldnt have said it better.


----------



## Rosemary (Feb 19, 2006)

After struggling through book one, starting to get the feel of it in books two and three, I have now almost finished book four!

Stick with it the Erikson fans have said...which is what I have done and which is why book five is now sitting on the shelf ready and waiting


----------

